# Neue Spiele mit "Der kleine Hobbit" ?



## BoomLabor (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey liebe Leutz,

ich wollte einfach mal ne kleine Frage in den Raum werfen. Glaubt Ihr das mit den neuen Kinofilmen auch mehr Spiele mit der Herr der Ringe Lizens erscheinen werden? Es gibt viele Spiele die gut angekommen sind und sicher noch einige Käufer finden würden.
Über ein Schlacht um Mittelerde 3 würde ich mehr sehr freuen.

Oder vielleicht ein neues MMO? Was meint ihr? Über was für Spiele würdet Ihr euch freuen?


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Dezember 2011)

Die letzten zwei LotR-Lizenz-Spiele waren ja nicht so der Brüller (Krieg im Norden und das andere davor, von dem ich den Namen vergessen habe^^)
von daher kann man nur hoffen das es keine neuen geben wird, aber möglich wäre es schon.

Wenn ich mir so die Entwicklung zZ ansehe ist vielleicht ein SpieleApp für "Trottelbook" am wahrscheinlichsten


----------



## Vetaro (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich verwette meinen imaginären hut, dass es neue EA-gemachte games geben wird. Und dass sie auf dem selben niveau sein werden wie die spiele zu harry potter 3-7 und any EA sports game, ever.


----------



## Morisson (27. Dezember 2011)

In jedem Fall wird es ein Game zum Film geben. 100% ig, denn mit der Lizenz lässt sich Geld machen!


----------



## arcangel (27. Dezember 2011)

EA hat die Lizenzen allerdings nicht mehr, die hat ja nun WB Games (und von denen stammt immerhin ja auch das von Vetaro so geliebte Batman), ein Facebook Spiel zu HDR gibt es jedoch schon einige Zeit und nennt sich The One Ring.


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Dezember 2011)

Könnte der Herr der Ringe Online durch die Filme aber nochmal einen großen Aufschung erhalten? Viele Leute werden durch die Filme sicher wieder im Herr der Ringe - Wahn sein.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja vielleicht bzgl. user, aber "hey, wenn mehr leute das spiel auf einmal mögen, dann machen wir doch jetzt auch mal wieder was dafür" klingt nicht nach einer realistischen möglichkeit.


----------



## Wizzkid (27. Dezember 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Könnte der Herr der Ringe Online durch die Filme aber nochmal einen großen Aufschung erhalten? Viele Leute werden durch die Filme sicher wieder im Herr der Ringe - Wahn sein.


Da kann man nur hoffen.
Nachdem es bisher immer hiess, _"Nö, Nord-Düsterwald kommt nicht"_ wurde durch die Verfilmung und Übernahme durch WB inzwischen umgeschwenkt auf _"Wir haben da was in Planung"_, aber noch ist da alles völlig offen.
Sich so eine Werbung für HdRO entgehen zu lassen wäre sträflich, die Lizenz dazu haben sie.



> *WESTWOOD, MA - February 20, 2008* - Turbine, Inc. announced today that in the wake of the global success of *The Lord of the Rings Online[sup]TM[/sup]: Shadows of Angmar[sup]TM[/sup]*, named the 2007 PC Game of the Year*, it has reached an agreement with Tolkien Enterprises to extend it's license to develop Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Games (MMORPG) based on *The Hobbit* and *The Lord of the Rings* by J.R.R. Tolkien to 2014 with additional options to extend the rights until 2017.


www.lotro.com


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Dezember 2011)

Aber trotzdem würden sicher wieder viele Spieler reinschauen. Ob der Hobbit oder nicht. Es spielt im selbem Universum und ich denke das es auch für HdRo einen Zuwachs gibt. Und Turbine wird sich dies bezüglich auch schon Gedanken gemacht haben. 
Und wenn genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt das nähste große Update kommt ist das doch nur passend.

Im allgemeinen hoffe ich einfach nur das es vielleicht wieder die ein oder andere Perle unter den Hobbit/Herr der Ringen Spielen gibt, die mit Sicherheit erscheinen werden.

Und für HdRo wünsche ich mir einen Zuwachs an Spielern und Geld für Turbine. Auf das das Spiel weiter wachsen tut.


----------



## Grimmbar (27. Dezember 2011)

Yup, neue Spiele wird es in der Tat geben, den Anfang macht LEGO  ansonsten: http://www.gamestar....rney/47629.html


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: irgendein Lizenzscheiß wird kommen, und wenn ihn ein Paar Praktikanten zusammengefummelt haben. Diese Gelegenheit wird sich kein Studio entgehen lassen, egal wie sehr sie an der Umsetzung interessiert sind. Ob das in LotRO Einzug halten wird? Sekundär und langfristig bestimmt. Es heißt allerdings Der Herr der Ringe Online und nicht J.R.R. Tolkiens Gesamtwerk in 12 Bänden Online. Da sollte man schon realistisch bleiben.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Dezember 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und wenn ihn ein Paar Praktikanten zusammengefummelt haben


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rise of Isengard?[/font]


----------



## Geology rocks! (30. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rise of Isengard?[/font]




oh boy


----------



## BoomLabor (30. Dezember 2011)

Isses wirklich sooo schlecht?


----------



## Geology rocks! (30. Dezember 2011)

nein


----------



## Elenenedh (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich stimme BoomLabor zu, über ein Schlacht um Mittelerde 3 würde ich mich freuen - und mit der Schlacht der fünf Völker gäbe es ja auch genügend Reibungspunkte  Aber ich denke, auf irgendeinen wenig durchdachten Lizenzkram kann man verzichten. Da war doch auch dieses Koop-Dingen, das zuerst für Konsolen erschienen ist... und ich war nicht begeistert


----------



## Vetaro (30. Dezember 2011)

Also ein problem mit'm hobbit is halt auch, dass die schönsten stellen eigentlich nichts mit auf-maul zu tun haben, und dass das auch sehr ungenau verteilt ist.
Es wäre hingegen genau das richtige quellenwerk für ein Point-and-Click-spiel auf 2012-niveau. Oder von mir aus auch ein Adventure-Game wie Zelda oder Beyond good and Evil, wo man auch mal movement-Bosskämpfe einbringen kann (wo man drei vier mal an wichtigen stellen den boss haut,  aber jetzt nicht "damage" macht)
 Aber ein spiel wie HdRO, wo man massiv gegnerhorden kaputthaut, das geht echt nicht ohne das völlig zu mishandeln.


----------



## Azerak (1. Januar 2012)

Natürlich ginge das Vetaro.
Man spielt Gandalf aufm Baum wie er mit brennenden Tannenzapfen nach Wargs und Wölfen wirft :'D

Den Rest von Bilbos Reise macht man dann halt als Intro bzw Abspann *g*


----------



## pumukle18 (1. Januar 2012)

Azerak schrieb:


> Natürlich ginge das Vetaro.
> Man spielt Gandalf aufm Baum wie er mit brennenden Tannenzapfen nach Wargs und Wölfen wirft :'D
> 
> Den Rest von Bilbos Reise macht man dann halt als Intro bzw Abspann *g*




tztz und was is mit der epischen Schlacht am See gegen Smaug? Und die Schlacht der 5 Heere danach um den Berg?  Die Flucht in/auf den Fässern kann man bestimmt auch gut umsetzen...


----------



## ohh (3. Januar 2012)

hmm umsetzungen wird es sicher geben, ob die nun gleich schlecht sind wie die letzten bin ich mir nicht sicher,
da sich jetzt die verantwortlichen sicher denken, dass nun bissel mehr als die lizenz notwendig ist, da sie ja sie leute schon vergrault haben und bei nächsten spiel auch die hard core fans eher weniger blind neues kaufen werden


----------



## Bremgor (4. Januar 2012)

Also das der Herr der Ringe Hype zum Einen neu aufleben und zum Anderen noch größer wird bezweifel ich nicht. Die Fangemeinschaft ist seit den Filmen gewachsen, und so groß wie Peter Jackson den Hobbit aufzieht wird alles nochmal bekannter. Der Trailer sah ja schon viel versprechend aus, da kam wieder richtig Herr der Ringe Feeling auf.



Zu den Games: Die Letzten waren wirklich nicht so dolle, Krieg im Norden war da schon ein gewaltiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Meiner Meinung nach kann das wirklich unterhaltsam sein, zumindest im MP. Auch wenn der Endfight lächerlich einfach ist, dafür aber mit Cinematic!

Ich stell mir das ehrlich gesagt so vor, wie das alte Spiel von der Hobbit, sprich Wechsel zwischen Jump and Run und Actionrpg. Oder es wird so wie die Rückkehr des Königs: Ich mein, der Film wird ja viele Kampfszenen enthalten, die im Buch nicht drin waren.
Da fällt mir auf Anhieb mehrteiliger Kampf um Dol Guldur ein, gegen die Trolle, im Nebelgebirge, gegen die Spinnen, gegen Smaug himself, Schlacht der 5 Heere, etc.

Und auch wenn Del Toro nicht mehr viel zu sagen hat, hatte er mal gesagt, dass auf jeden Fall ein Game kommt. Ich persönlich würde es mir einfach für die Nostalgie kaufen.

Aber das dauert wohl eh noch ein Jahr...


----------



## Bueffeln (12. Januar 2012)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: irgendein Lizenzscheiß wird kommen, und wenn ihn ein Paar Praktikanten zusammengefummelt haben./quote]
> 
> Haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (13. Januar 2012)

Also am meisten freuen würde ich mich freuen über ein Schlacht um Mittelerde III, zumal es momentan eh zu wenig (gute) Echtzeitstrategiespiele gibt...

Falls ein Spiel zu der kleine Hobbit Film kommt, dannn bitte nur wenn dann ein echtes Rollenspiel mit schönen vielfältigen Dialogen!

Aber Der Herr der Ringe Krieg im Norden hat mir auch ziemlich gut gefallen, auch wenn es einige große Mängel aufgewiesen hat.

Ich wäre aber eher froh wenn mich HDRO wieder mehr motivieren könnte


----------



## dhorwyn (15. Februar 2012)

Fand das alte (PS2/PC) Action-Adventure/Jump N Run, nichtmal so schlecht damals. Wenn da n feines Remake rauskommt wär ich denen nicht böse.

Das überhaupt eins kommt ist so sicher wie das Amen im Gebet, und nachdem das Buch auf zwei Filme gesplitted wird, sind wohl auch zwei Game-Umsetzungen recht wahrscheinlich, bringt ja mehr Kohle.

Ich muss sagen ich kann gegen viele PC/Konsolen Umsetzungen wenig schimpfen, da ich viele Genres mag.


1. Das relativ unbekannte Action-RP (PS2/PC) "Die Gefährten" (von 2003) war zwar etwas seltsam, aber auch richtig cool wenn man sich drauf eingelassen hat, aber leider viel zu kurz. 
Link -> http://www.amazon.de...29305779&sr=1-4

2. Die 2 PS2/PC Hack n Slay zu den Filmen (zwei türme, rückkehr d. königs) waren ebenfalls ganz nett.

3. Schlacht um Mittelerde waren beide fein.

4. "Das dritte Zeitalter" für PS2 (möglicherweise auch für PC) war auch ganz gut (3er-Party-RPG)

6. "War of the Ring" (Strategie) ebenfalls geil, gefällt mir stelleweise besser als "Schlacht um Mittelerde".

7. "Der Hobbit" wie gesagt fand ich auch nett

8. Dieses Aragon-Spiel kenn ich nicht

9. "Die Eroberung" fand ich richtig mies (auf der PS3 gezockt)

10. "Krieg im Norden" find ich ist n netter Metzelspaß und gefällt mir fast sogut wie die alten Film-Hack n Slays.

11. Das SNES-RP fällt mir grad noch ein, aber dass hab ich erst Jahre später mal als rom gezockt und war wenig begeistert, da gibts viele andere Genre-Kollegen aufm NES die die Nase weiiiiiiit vorn haben. (crono trigger, die ganzen saga of, mystic quest legend, nicht zuletzt die FF-reihe usw.)

12. das PSP-Spiel kenn ich auch nicht.

Also soviele Enttäuschungen gabs gar nicht, wenn man natürlich den Genres offen ist und auch mal weniger wert auf Story legt, sondern sich darüber freut dass Spiele anderer Genres in Mittelerde stattfinden, welches man mal nicht so frei begehen kann oder vielleicht anders aussieht als erwartet.


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2012)

Nachdem Der Herr der Ringe Online keinen New-Line-Cinema Lizenz der Filme gekauft hat, und ich nicht denke, dass das geplant ist, wird sich in DHDRO wenig durch The Hobbit ändern.
Zumal der Punkt, an dem die Story des Spiels ansetzt, ja auch schon weit nach The Hobbit spielt.


----------



## Wizzkid (1. April 2012)

Rodney schrieb:


> Nachdem Der Herr der Ringe Online keinen New-Line-Cinema Lizenz der Filme gekauft hat, und ich nicht denke, dass das geplant ist, wird sich in DHDRO wenig durch The Hobbit ändern.
> Zumal der Punkt, an dem die Story des Spiels ansetzt, ja auch schon weit nach The Hobbit spielt.


Buchrechte von HdR und Hobbit, New Line Cinema, Turbine = hat alles Warner...
Turbine würde es so machen, dass man in das heutige Gebiet reist und die Geschehnisse von damals in Rückblenden miterlebt.


----------



## Haldimir (20. April 2012)

Zudem ist es auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich interessant was in den Gebieten um Thal während des Ringkrieges geschah und nicht unbedingt unwichtiger für den Verlauf der Geschichte als das, was zur gleichen Zeit im Süden geschah.


----------

